
Trying .NET Core on Linux with just a tarball (without apt-get) - rpeden
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/TryingNETCoreOnLinuxWithJustATarballWithoutAptget.aspx
======
FLGMwt
Holy wow that was quick. Read that HN comment yesterday and now Hanselman
himself is at it. Good stuff.

------
equalunique
I'd like to try this method with a nix package.

